# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ....  يجب أن تكتب بالذهب‎     ....     !!!!

## موالية حيدر

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


*قصيدة يجب أن تكتب بالذهب‎* 




*رسالة إلى علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السلام )* 


*شعر: عبدالرحمن صالح العشماوي*




هذي خيولُكَ ما يزالُ أَصيلُها 

يُحيي المشاعرَ رَكْضُها وصهيلُها 

تجري فتنقدحُ الحَصَا من لهفةٍ 

وتُسَرُّ من أرضِ الوفاءِ حُقولُها 

تُشجي حوافرُها الترابَ وتَنتشي 

أرضُ الإباءِ، جبالُها وسهولُها 

هذي خيولُكَ طابَ فيكَ مُقامُها 

وإلى البطولةِ طابَ منكَ رَحيلُها 

فغدُوُّها وروَاحُها نحو العُلا 

يتسابقانِ، ورَكْضُها تَرْفيلُها 

أنتَ الذي رَوَّضْتَها وهْيَ التي 

يهفو إليكَ صعودُها ونُزولُها 

أولستَ (حَيْدَرَةَ) البُطولةِ يلتقي 

في راحتَيْكَ مَبيتُها ومَقِيلُها؟ 

لو زُوِّجَتْ رُوحُ البُطولةِ لانْبَرى 

صوتُ الإباءِ، يقولُ: أنتَ حَليلُها 

أَلْبَسْتَ شَرْخَ صِباكَ ثوبَ عقيدةٍ 

لمَّا أضاءَ لكَ الدُّجَى قنديلُها 

يا ابنَ الأكارمِ يا ابنَ أُمَّتِنا التي 

وَرِثَ النُّبوَّهَّ والكتابَ رسولُها 

يا مَنْ حَمَيْتَ على الفراشِ مكانَهُ 

والجاهليَّةُ يستبدُّ جَهُولُها 

نثرَ الترابَ على الرؤوسِ مُهاجراً 

واللَّيْلَةُ اللَّيْلاءُ يَنْعَسُ فِيلُها 

كنتَ الفدائيَّ الذي ابتهجتْ بهِ 

سُحُبُ الوفاءِ وسحَّ فيهِ هَطولُها 

أدَّيْتَ عنْ خيرِ العبادِ أمانةً 

تمَّتْ مقاصدُها وخفَّ ثقيلُها 

ومضيتَ مرفوعَ الجبينِ مهاجراً 

يحلو لنفسكَ في الإلهِ رَحيلُها 

تمشي على قدمَيْكَ مِشْيَةَ فارسٍ 

لمْ يَثْنِهِ وَعْرُ الطريقِ وطُولُها 

آخاكَ في الإسلامِ أفضلُ مُرْسَلٍ 

نعمَ الأُخُوَّةُ لا يُرامُ مَثيلُها 

مِنْ أينَ أبدأُ - يا عليُّ - حكايتي 

إني لأخشى أنْ تطولَ فصولُها 

قد تخذلُ الأفكارُ طالبَ وُدِّها 

ويخونُ ورقاءَ الغصونِ هَديلُها 

كالناقةِ الكَوْماءِ تمنَعُ حالباً 

من حَلْبِها، لمَّا يَغيبُ فَصيلُها 

مَن أنتَ؟ قالَ المجدُ لي مُتَعَجِّباً 

هذا (أبو السِّبْطَيْنِ) كيفَ تقولُها؟! 

هذا ابنُ عمِّ المصطفى ووليُّهُ 

هُوَ زوجُ فاطمةِ التُّقى وحَليلُها 

هذا فتَى الحَرْبِ الضَّروسِ إذا رَمَى 

بالقوسِ فيها استَرْحَمَتْهُ فُلُولُها 

لا سيفَ إلا ذو الفقارِ ولا فَتَى 

إلاَّ عليٌّ شَهْمُها ونَبيلُها 

يا حاملَ الرَّاياتِ في حَوْمِ الوَغى 

لما تُدَقُّ منَ الحروبِ طُبولُها 

بارَزْتَ في الأحزابِ (عَمْراً) فانتهى 

وبقيتَ أنتَ تُقِيمُها وتُمِيلُها 

ولقيتَ (مَرْحَبَ) والسُّيوفُ شواخِصٌ 

نحوَ الرِّقابِ، فلم يَرُعْكَ صَليلُها 

جَنْدَلْتَ فارسَ قومِهِ فتناعبَتْ 

غِرْبانُ خَيْبَتهِ وصوَّتَ غُولُها 

في بابِ خَيْبرَ قصَّةٌ مشهودةٌ 

يُشْفَى بها للمكرُماتِ غَليلُها 

يا ابنَ الأكارمِ يا أبا السِّبْطَينِ، هلْ 

وافاكَ منْ أخبارِنَا تَفصيلُها؟ 

أوَّاهُ لوْ تدري بفُرْقةِ أمَّةٍ 

لوْ كُنْتَ فيها لانْبرَيْتَ تُزيلُها 

ماذا أقولُ - أبا الحسينِ - وأمتي 

يحتلُّ منزلةَ العزيزِ ذَليلُها 

أتُراكَ ترضى أنْ ترى أبناءَها 

شتَّى وأنْ يرعى الجياعَ بخيلُها 

يا ابنَ الأكارمِ يا أبا الحَسَنِ الذي 

زالتْ به فِتَنٌ وجَفَّ مَسِيلُها 

أنَّى تقومُ أمامَ عِلْمِكَ بِدْعَةٌ 

أنَّى يَصِحُّ إذا نَظَرتَ عليلُها 

أوَلستَ بابَ مدينةِ العلمِ التي 

يَهدي إلى الحقِّ المُبينِ سبيلُها 

أَوَلمْ تقوِّضْ ما ادَّعَتْ سَبئيَّةٌ 

لما تناهتْ في الضلالِ عقولُها؟ 

أنتَ الذي أَلْجَمْتَ ناطقَ وَهْمِها 

وَطَردْتَ داعيَهَا وَفَرَّ قَبِيلُها 

أوَلمْ تَكُنْ لكَ في القضاءِ فِراسةٌ 

في كلِّ مُعْضِلةٍ لديكَ حُلولُها؟ 

أولستَ منْ جيلِ الصحابةِ، دُونَكُم 

أَعْيا ركابَ الواهمينَ وصولُها؟ 

سقطتْ دعاوى المرجفينَ أمامكم 

وجنى على أخلاقِهِمْ تهويلُها 

أوَما تربَّيْتُم على سَنَنِ الهُدَى 

في آي قرانٍ صَفَا ترتيلُها؟ 

سرتُمْ على النَّهْجِ القويمِ، فيا لَها 

من عِزَّةٍ، فيكم تُجَرُّ ذُيولُها 

للَّهِ دَرُّ الجيلِ رَمْزَ فضيلةٍ 

شهدَتْ بها في العالَمينَ عُدُولُها 

أصحابُ خيرِ النَّاسِ، أَنْجُمُ أُمتي 

خيرُ القرونِ، وخيرُ جيلٍ جيلُها 

بَشَرٌ لهمْ أخطاؤُهُمْ وصوابُهُمْ 

لكنَّ همَّتَهُمْ يَعزُّ مَثيلُها 

ربَّاهمُ الهادي البشيرُ فأصبحوا 

قِمماً يليقُ بمثلِنا تبجيلُها 

عُذْراً - أبا السِّبْطينِ - إِنَّ دروبَنَا 

كثرتْ أمامَ السالكينَ وُحولُها 

فِرقٌ إلى الوهمِ الكبيرِ ذَهابُها 

وإليهِ منْ بعدِ الذَّهابِ قُفولُها 

فرقٌ تناءَى عنْ يقينِكَ دَرْبُها 

وازورَّ عنْكَ كثيرُها وقليلُها 

تسطو على روحِ اليقينِ ظنونُها 

ويُصِمُّ آذانَ الورى تَطبيلُها 

ما أنتَ إلاَّ الشمسُ في رَأَدِ الضُّحى 

فمَنِ الذي بيدِ الجفاءِ يَطُولُها 

لمَّا انبرى الأشقى لقتْلِكَ أَغرقتْ 

أجفانَ مَنْ نظروا إليكَ سُيولُها 

للهِ درُّكَ - يا أبا السِّبْطينِ - لمْ 

تجزعْ ولم يُوهِنْ قُواكَ مَهُولُها 

لمَّا أصابَكَ سيفُ قاتلِ نفسِهِ 

أدركتُ أنَّ الشمسَ حانَ أُفولُها 

وفَرِحْتَ بالفوزِ الكبيرِ مبشِّراً 

نفساً تجاوَبَ بالرِّضا تهْليلُها 

أوَلمْ يُبشرْكَ الرسولُ بجنَّةٍ 

فلأَنْتَ - يا ابنَ الأكرمين - نَزيلُها 

بُشرى لكمْ - أهلَ الكساءِ - بحبِّكُمْ 

حَفَلتْ مشاعرُنا وعزَّ حُفُولُها 

عذراً - أبا السِّبْطينِ - بعدَكَ أُشْعِلَتْ 

فِتَنٌ وأَوْهَنَ أمتي تضليلُها 

وضعوا القناعَ على الوجوهِ وإنما 

يضعُ القناعَ على الوجوهِ دَخيلُها 

حَرُمتْ دماءُ المسلمينَ، وحُرِّمَتْ 

أعراضُهم، فمتى جرى تحليلُها؟؟ 

قُتِلَ الحُسينُ، فما رَضِينا قَتْلَهُ 

بجميعِ ألسنةِ الوفاءِ نَقُولُها 

قُتلَ الحسينُ فأنتما في جنَّةٍ 

طابتْ مغانيها، وطابَ ظَلِيلُها 

آلُ النبيِّ، وأهلُ بيتٍ طاهرٍ 

أنتمْ، ودوحتُكُمْ تعِزُّ أُصولُها 

هيَ دوحةٌ شرُفَتْ بأفضلِ مرسلٍ 

واللهُ ربُّ العالمينَ كفيلُها 

بُشرى إليكِ - قصيدتي - فقدْ ارتوتْ 

أغصانُ قافيتي، وفَرَّ ذبولُها 

في كلِّ حرفٍ من حروفِكِ واحةٌ 

من حُبِّ آلِ البيتِ جادَ نخيلُها 

سُقيتْ بآياتِ الكتاب وسنَّةٍ 

غرَّاءَ رُصِّعَ بالهُدى إِكْلِيلُها 

مَدَحَتْ أبا الحسنِ الأغرَّ فنالَها 

شرفُ المديحِ لهُ وبانَ جميلُها 




*اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد*










*من بريد الموالية الخاص ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قصيدة رائعه جداااااااااااااااااااااا
سلمت اناملكم

----------


## MOONY

عزيزتي أشكر لكِ  طرحك المميز
وعذراً منكِ سينقل للقسم المناسب
موفقه
تحياتي

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
*موني* 
*عفاف ..* 
للأدب وقعه الخاص ..
على نفوس قارئيه ..
ولا سيما ..
الشعــر ..
لكما كل التقدير 
ع هالمرور

----------


## THE GAME

مشكورة اختي على الشعر الرائع
صح لسانك

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


ويحلو الكلام في سيد الكلام
بعد النبي العدنان ...

شكري يتقاطر على أعتاب 
مروركم الكريم
وصح الله بدنكم ..
وتحياتي ..

----------


## لا تعليق

عجبتني بقووووة ^ــ^ يسلمووو

----------


## موالية حيدر

> عجبتني بقووووة ^ــ^ يسلمووو



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مرورك أكثر إعجابا عندي***
دامت السلامة موصولة لكِ

----------

